# Green anole breeders out there?



## Mick101 (May 17, 2016)

Are there many green anole breeders out there? I have just started breeding this species and currently have five hatchlings. I'm in Dublin, Ireland.

I'm just curious to know if there are many others in Ireland or UK who breed these guys? I've often wondered why it is still very difficult to get these CB in UK or Ireland even though they are easy to breed and make great pets. I'd also like to find some one who would be interested in taking some of my hatchlings in order to breed them, especially in Ireland.


----------



## Florence9 (Mar 28, 2015)

We have two female green anoles that should hopefully be laying some eggs soon, the male that's been in with them is very relaxed and not the best "breeder male", so we've switched him with another more passionate male haha. Good luck with your hatchlings!


----------



## Mick101 (May 17, 2016)

Ha ha! No one could accuse my male of not being passionate! I have 6 hatchlings now in a nursery tank, they seem to be doing well. I have been feeding them micro crickets and fruit flies. Gonna move them on to size 1 crickets this week. I have humidity around 60-70%.

Have you raised hatchlings before? Any words of warning re common mistakes?

I'd love to find someone in Ireland who would take some of the hatchlings and breed them in turn - it's still very difficult in Ireland to get CB green anoles (maybe same in the UK?)

M


----------



## Florence9 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mick101 said:


> Ha ha! No one could accuse my male of not being passionate! I have 6 hatchlings now in a nursery tank, they seem to be doing well. I have been feeding them micro crickets and fruit flies. Gonna move them on to size 1 crickets this week. I have humidity around 60-70%.
> 
> Have you raised hatchlings before? Any words of warning re common mistakes?
> 
> ...


First time breeding them here, we've got a book on green anoles and it mentions issues with babies drying out and that sometimes they can be stubborn to drink, so with our brown anole hatchlings we spray their heads every morning and keep them at a slightly lower temperature to the adults. They're eating micro crickets and fruit flies too. I've not seen any CB in the UK, I assume all of our anoles are WC. 

We love anoles and are looking to Europe for some of the rarer species, but it's early days yet. Lots of captive bred offspring is the goal


----------



## Mick101 (May 17, 2016)

Yep, I had heard of problems with babies drying out so I've been spraying three times a day (rather than just twice with the adults). I've also been taking extra care to hydrate their feeders. Initially I was gonna keep the humidity quite high (80%) but another breeder told me he reckons they do better at a slightly lower humidity.

Great that you are aiming to get lots of CB babies out there!

I'll be interested to hear how you get on, 

M


----------

